# Outdoors Live podcast



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

I started an outdoors live podcast. Here's the link. Plan is to update it 3 or so times/week. http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/

Better yet is to use a feeder. I use google reader.

Basically after you subscribe, anytime new content is posted you'll recieve it immediately via your feeder. Plan is to update these 3 or so times each week. It's also available in itunes under the outdoors shows.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

The podcast has been updated with info on Eberts ranch, paddle fish season and a hunter harassment case from MN.

here's the link: http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Added it to my itunes :beer:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Fallguy said:


> Added it to my itunes :beer:


sweet...thanks for the add fall guy..l'll try to keep it moving forward. what do you think about the format? I'm inclined to keep the pods around 6-8 minutes at the most?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Great! Is there a way to record it so the volume is higher? At times it was hard to hear, even when I had my volume up full blast. Other podcasts I have downloaded were REALLY loud ( I download lots of National Geographic ones to use in my Biology teaching). I am not sure if that is something you can control or not. Any future plans to add video or images to it? That would be a nice touch.

Yeah I wouldn't think you would want to go longer than 6 or 8 minutes.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Fallguy said:


> Great! Is there a way to r*ecord it so the volume is higher? At times it was hard to h*ear, even when I had my volume up full blast. Other podcasts I have downloaded were REALLY loud ( I download lots of National Geographic ones to use in my Biology teaching). I am not sure if that is something you can control or not. Any future plans to add video or images to it? That would be a nice touch.
> 
> Yeah I wouldn't think you would want to go longer than 6 or 8 minutes.


sure thing. I think I can do that.....I'll see about adding some length. Just wasnt sure how long people would want in a segment. I generally listen to stuff for about 10 minutes...but that's just me 8)


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I'd really like to learn more about coots. Can you talk about them for me....thanks. I've heard you were the authority on the subject.

BTW, is Andrea Larson as good looking in person as she is on the TV? I would also like you to explain this the next time you are on with her. Thanks Dan...oh I mean Doug. 8)


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

can't promise you anything on coots jiffy....i keep that stuff hush, hush. I could talk about the young guy from Ellendale that used to band ducks in Valley City and why you were always late?    

6:40 Monday morning I'm on with Mick and Andrea, I'll tell her you asked about her. :eyeroll:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Aaahhhhh come on, I was only late a couple times. :wink:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

2minutes podcast updated today...

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

9 minute update including 2007 deer season, paddlefish closure and more

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

I've updated the podcast with the conversation with Joel Heitkamp from the radio.

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

2 minute podcast with a rundown of the spring duck index is now posted.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

quick 2 minute podcast update of boat and water safety reminders is loaded.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Gov. Hoeven declares June as Outdoors month in North Dakota, and there's a short podcast update on this: http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/admin


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Weather impacts on ducks and pheasants, a run down on turkey applications and a TRNP elk update on this weeks podcast.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

just a quick one on what to do and what NOT to do if you find an apparently abandoned deer or other wild critter.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Getting into the busy time of year at boat ramps. A short podcast on courtesy at the docks:

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

10 minute podcast from the Joel Heitkamp show click the podcast link below my sig line.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

short podcast on trout fishing in North Dakota is loaded up at:
http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Outdoors Live updated podcast on ND deer lottery, Montana Wildlife federation and Lake Sakakawea levels on the rise. click the link

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

podcast updated on changes to elk hunting, prairie chicken season and more.

click the link in my sig line


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

it's updated--all over the board this week. From Diet Pepsi Max and CA 40g gas additive to antelope, turkey, prairie chicken and more!

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/4714


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

a look at elk in TRNP, excessive heat stressing fish, antelope and praire chicken applications and the Fargo VFW.

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Quick podcast update with the nuts and bolts of the 2007 early Canada goose season.

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/5791
http://areavoices.com/dougleier
http://www.myspace.com/dougleier
facebook=doug leier or North Dakota Outdoors and beyond


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Outdoors Live with Doug Leier. Late season fishing, upcoming deer and antelope seasons. Early Canada goose season. Battle Lake fish poaching.

www.myspace.com/dougleier
www.facebook.com and search north dakota outdoors and beyond
www.areavoices.com/dougleier


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Last Friday my spot on the radio was pretty lively and fast paced if you want to listen to my spot with Joel Heitkamp on News and Views with calls from listeners. (from KCJB 910 Minot, KFYR 550 Bismrack, KFGO 790 Fargo) click here.

You can listen live each Friday at 4:35...


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Doug Leier with a rundown of upcoming seasons, remaining deer tags, mountain lion hunting, Illinois cyber hunting ban and more.

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/6479
www.areavoices.com/dougleier
facebook is doug leier of North Dakota Outdoors and beyond
www.myspace.com/dougleier


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Doug Leier joins Joel Heitkamp with a rundown of remaining deer,swan and turkey licenses along with several phone calls too.

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/6563

www.areavoices.com/dougleier

facebook is doug leier of North Dakota Outdoors and beyond

www.myspace.com/dougleier


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/6830
facebook is doug leier or north dakota outdoors and beyond
www.myspace.com/dougleier


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

podcast update with a preview of the upcoming grouse/partridge seasons and more.

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/7298
www.areavoices.com/dougleier
www.myspace.com/dougleier
www.http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=686870629


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

short (2)two minute update on coming hunting seasons

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/7446
www.areavoices.com/dougleier
www.myspace.com/dougleier
www.http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=686870629


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

podcast update for the upcoming weekend:

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/7738
www.areavoices.com/dougleier
www.myspace.com/dougleier
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=686870629


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

several new podcasts loaded over the past week....just login...also on itunes if you'd like. there will be another one tomorrow PM with a look at the duck opener.

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a podcast update on the coming duck and goose hunting opener in North Dakota

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/8584

www.myspace.com/dougleier

facebook
or subscribe on itunes


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a link this past weeks regular visit on the Joel Heitkamp show. Fridays at 4:35 if you want to catch it live. Doug Leier joins the Joel Heitkamp show Friday Sept 21 on AM 550 Bismarck, 910 KCJB Minot, AM 790 KFGO Fargo.

anyway..here's the link....

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/8616

subscribe on itunes

it can also be found at myspace www.myspace.com/dougleier
or
facebook at http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2396245686


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Doug Leier with a quick 2 minute pheasant season preview

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/8824

www.areavoices.com/dougleier

facebook is doug leier of North Dakota Outdoors and beyond

www.myspace.com/dougleier

or subscribe on itunes


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/8923

www.areavoices.com/dougleier

facebook is doug leier of North Dakota Outdoors and beyond

www.myspace.com/dougleier

or subscribe on itunes


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/9140

www.areavoices.com/dougleier

facebook is doug leier of North Dakota Outdoors and beyond

www.myspace.com/dougleier


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a podcast update on the remaining deer/turkey/swan tags in North Dakota

www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com

www.myspace.com/dougleier

facebook
or subscribe on itunes


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a podcast going into the weekend. Take it with you as you roll out hunting this weekend.

www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com

www.myspace.com/dougleier

facebook

or subscribe on itunes


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a link this past Friday weekend podcast from the Joel Heitkamp show on AM 550 KFYR, AM 790 KFGO, and AM 910 KCJB

anyway..here's the link....

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/9600

subscribe on itunes

it can also be found at www.myspace.com/dougleier
or
facebook


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/10196

http://areavoices.com/dougleier
http://www.myspace.com/dougleier
facebook=doug leier or North Dakota Outdoors and beyond


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

There's a couple new podcasts going into the weekend. Take them with you as you roll out hunting this weekend.

www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com

www.myspace.com/dougleier

facebook

or subscribe on itunes


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a podcast going into Wednesday on mountain lions in North Dakota. Take it with you as you roll out across the prairie.

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/11220

www.myspace.com/dougleier

facebook
or subscribe on itunes


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a podcast going through Thursday on salmon spawning on Lake Sak. Take it with you as you roll out across the prairie.

www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com

www.myspace.com/dougleier

facebook
or subscribe on itunes


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Saturday AM podcast update

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/11513


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a podcast on remaining deer hunting opportunities in North Dakota

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/11803


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a podcast on some hunting courtesy reminders

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/11894


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/12031


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's the Tuesday podcast on CWD testing in ND

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/12475


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

wed podcast on mule deer numbers

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/12586


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

biologist Doug Leier joins guest host Heidi Heitkamp on the Joel Heitkamp show November 9 heard live on AM 790 KFGO Fargo, AM 550 KFYR Bismarck, AM 910 KCJB Minot.

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/13219


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

biologist Doug Leier runs through the pheasant stats

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/13341


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Doug Leier runs down the upcoming Advisory Board meetings

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/13463


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

biologist Doug Leier with a look at the 2007 deer season and more heard on AM 790 KFGO

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/13597


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

biologist Doug Leier is joined by Miles from Minot for an inside look at the 2007 deer season

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/13599


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Starting Monday off with a 'cast

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/13972


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/14062


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

biologist Doug Leier relates how to take part in the winter bird survey

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/14179


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanksgiving Day podcast

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/14229


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Friday podcast

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/14243


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

podcast about spear fishing in North Dakota

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/14532


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a podcast preview of the muzzle loader deer season

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/14693


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a podcast from the Friday visit to the Joel Heitkamp show

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/15091


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Tuesday podcast on ice conditions with doug leier

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/15330


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Wednesday podcast on and new youth hunting grant program

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/15457


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a podcast into the weekend from KFGO weekend outdoors with Doug Leier
http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/15695


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

biologist Doug Leier with a December 11 outdoors report

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/16030


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

December 12 ND Outdoors report with Doug Leier

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/16143


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

biologist Doug Leier with a ND Outdoors report

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/16573


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/16739


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

weekend podcasts from KFGO weekend outdoors

http://outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com/posts/16740


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Here's a podcast going through the weekend. Two segments

www.outdoorslive.podcastpeople.com

www.myspace.com/dougleier

facebook
or subscribe on itunes


----------

